# fresh snow - packed snow



## Jcharlie

Hi! I need these translations

fresh snow = tuore lumi
packed snow = ?
snowcat = Lumikissa?

In the ski resort the snow is usually packed. On packed snow is less dangerous than on fresh or powder snow. 

Thank you


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Fresh snow = tuore lumi
Packed snow = kovettunut lumi
"Snowcat" is a word I have never heard in English or Finnish. I hope someone else can help you. The verbatim translation is of course "lumikissa" but I have no idea what that is.

GOM


----------



## akana

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowcat

If you mean a "groomer" or "trail groomer", looks like "lumikissa" it is. Finns would probably know if there's another name. Sno-Cat, I believe, is just a trade name.


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "Snowcat" is a word I have never heard in English or Finnish. I hope someone else can help you. The verbatim translation is of course "lumikissa" but I have no idea what that is.


As far as I know, snowcat is a kind of tractor with "caterpillar bands" either for driving in deep snow or for battening down the snow on winter sports areas.

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowcat


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much!!! So I can say:

1) hiihto tuorella lumilla on vaarallisempia kuin hiihto kovettuneella lumilla
2) tuorella lumilla on hiihto vaarallisempia kuin kovettuneeella lumilla


----------



## Hakro

Jcharlie said:


> Thank you very much!!! So I can say:
> 
> 1) hiihto tuoreella lumella on vaarallisempaa kuin hiihto kovettuneella lumella
> 2) tuoreella lumella on hiihto vaarallisempaa kuin kovettuneella lumella


Word order of sentence 1 is better.


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you I need more practise with declination. Thank you!


----------

